# Trout Fishing in SE Michigan



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

After going fly fishing for the first time on the Muskegon and Manistee and having a great time, I now have a hankering to get on some good trout. I know the Clinton and Paint Creek hold some, but does anyone have any recommendations on where else I could get my fix? Any recommendations on good flies to use around here would be appreciated as well.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

im no expert on the area, but if its just fun with the fly rod you are after, then almost every piece of water in the state has bass in it. poppers are fun as heck to throw around and stip/pop them back in. great casting and hookset practice.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

BMARKS said:


> im no expert on the area, but if its just fun with the fly rod you are after, then almost every piece of water in the state has bass in it. poppers are fun as heck to throw around and stip/pop them back in. great casting and hookset practice.


Yeah I'm definitely planning on doing that, but I'm more specifically looking for decent trout waters in the area. I know of plenty of good lakes to get bass and such lol


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Seleucus said:


> Yeah I'm definitely planning on doing that, but I'm more specifically looking for decent trout waters in the area. I know of plenty of good lakes to get bass and such lol


"Decent" is a relative term. You may better invest your time into traveling a few hours to do some trout fishing, though I do know some members here find a few decent trout in that area of the state. The thing about trout fisherman is, a lot do not give up their honey holes easily, but may point you in the right directions.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Trout King said:


> "Decent" is a relative term. You may better invest your time into traveling a few hours to do some trout fishing, though I do know some members here find a few decent trout in that area of the state. The thing about trout fisherman is, a lot do not give up their honey holes easily, but may point you in the right directions.


Yeah for sure. I'm not expecting anyone to tell me exact spots or honey holes. But at least a good general idea of what streams around here hold trout would be really nice, or a way to find them. I don't mind traveling a ways, but it just isn't always convenient for me with work and such.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Seleucus said:


> Yeah for sure. I'm not expecting anyone to tell me exact spots or honey holes. But at least a good general idea of what streams around here hold trout would be really nice, or a way to find them. I don't mind traveling a ways, but it just isn't always convenient for me with work and such.


Clicking on the area of interest on the map is a good start. Take a thermometer with you, especially summer, if it is above 70, try to find cooler water. Paint Creek is a kniwn spot for trout.
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79146_82436-448503--,00.html


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Trout King said:


> Clicking on the area of interest on the map is a good start. Take a thermometer with you, especially summer, if it is above 70, try to find cooler water. Paint Creek is a kniwn spot for trout.
> https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79146_82436-448503--,00.html


Yeah. I know they also stock them in the Clinton near Auburn hills, which is close to where I live. But those are really the only spots I know about at this point. That, and the places they stock during stockerfest


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

And those streams are about the only 'mentionable' ones according to the rules of the site. Get the designated trout streams map from the MDNR and go exploring. SE Michigan is trout poor at best, as said above, you may be better off driving to get to better trout fishing. Don't ignore SW Michigan, which unlike SE, has a decent amount of trout fishing. Driving north is probably best though. Good luck.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

concentroutin said:


> And those streams are about the only 'mentionable' ones according to the rules of the site. Get the designated trout streams map from the MDNR and go exploring. SE Michigan is trout poor at best, as said above, you may be better off driving to get to better trout fishing. Don't ignore SW Michigan, which unlike SE, has a decent amount of trout fishing. Driving north is probably best though. Good luck.


Yeah. I've had my best trout fishing on the west side on the Muskegon and Manistee. The au sable has treated me pretty well too


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Farms and Pollution killed alot of the trout by us. I've caught a few here and there in not so common rivers and steams in the metro and thumb area, but few and far between. I would go north or try the Grand and Tribs.... there's one a few hours from us, the rumor has it a couple trout use to be there....but I have never fished it.


----------

